# Outback



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

There's a Outback on Craigslist that someone outta get.

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I see that 
is that a pretty good deal?
Im trying to sweet talk my wife but since i cant peddle it yet its hard to sell the idea


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

You can get it for her but you might have a hard time getting it back later on.

Castro


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Outback is $1,799 new and the Wheeleez cart is $200. Looks like a great deal to me...


----------

